# Led ir emisor con timer 555



## nextys (Nov 8, 2011)

si miren quisiera que alguien me diga si los led's ir que pongo en este circuito , lo que tienen que hacer solamente es parpadear (para poder encandilar una cámara ) pero no se si están bien los led's por que cuando hago todo ( osea en la vida real ) los led's ir no encienden  
                       por favor alguien me podria ayudar con esto 
                                 aca les dejo un adjunto con el live wire


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola nextys

Si el circuito que armaste en la vida real es como el que aparece en el que adjuntaste, te falta un transistor para que maneje la corriente que requieren los LED’s para encender.
El 555 no puede proporcionar la corriente necesaria para encender 9 LED’s IR.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nextys (Nov 8, 2011)

bueno gracias , pero mira yo soy principiante , no me podrías orientar con lo del transistor.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola.

Para mi IR significa InfraRojo (InfraRed).
Si los LEDs son IR, estos LED emiten luz no visible.

Sí los LEDs no son InfraRojo (InfraRed), de qué color son.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola nextys

Antes de continuar te voy a preguntar algo: Cómo sabes que los LED’s IR no encienden ?.
No olvides responder.

En la imagen adjunta viene tu diagrama con el transistor que te mencioné que te falta.
Como no sé las características de tus LED’s solo agregué el número 2N4401 para el transistor. Probablemente ese transistor sirva para tu proyecto.

Cómo, o en base a qué, calculaste el valor de las resistencias que están en serie con los LED’s ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KILLER7 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jaja la luz visible esta comprendida entre los 400 y 700 nm. Las radiaciones infrarrojas están mas alla de esos valores, por lo tanto esas ondas no se pueden ver.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 8, 2011)

no se pueden ver ,pero para eso ay instrumentos


----------



## nextys (Nov 9, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos por la mano
comprobe que los led's IR no enciendo por que le puse una camara adelante y despues los testie con el tester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y así fue como comprobé que no encendían


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola.




Debido a que emite luz no visible, se hace la prueba midiendo la caida de voltaje en el diodo.

Si no se conocen los datos del LED IR, se asume para la prueba. 
Id=50mA (corriente típica)
Vr=3V (voltaje inverso)
Vd= 1.5V a 1.8V


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Nov 14, 2011)

bueno miren este es otro circuito pero con leds comunes de 5mm pero quiero saber si tienen el esquemático por ahi por que no lo puedo copiar de aca , les dejo el video 

http://youtu.be/i8gtQRxY1j0


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/372251/ _ 
El circuito en Livewire : Ver el archivo adjunto 42664

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Nov 15, 2011)

muchas gracias aficionado pero una pregunta , no hay una manera para que los led's queden en paralelo y no en serie ???? 
desde ya muchas gracias

muchas gracias aficionado pero una pregunta , no hay una manera para que los led's queden en paralelo y no en serie ???? 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola.

¿Por qué en paralelo?
¿Qué voltaje vas a usar?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Nov 16, 2011)

hola aficionado 
mira yo voy a usar 12v 
ya lo ise y quedo algo asi ( adjunto del parlelo ) 
.......................
queria consultarte , por que viste que solo puedo tener 4 secciones de leds 
queria saber si se podrian poner mas pero que siga haciendo el mismo efecto  ( osea que se esnganche ) 

desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola.

¿Cuántas secciones en total quieres.?

Con los LEDs en paralelo el circuito consume mucho más energía, que con los LEDs en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Nov 16, 2011)

hola aficionado 
mira  suponte son 4 secciones  no? 
bueno si se pueden sacar 8 secciones ya estaría perfecto  

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola.

Cada LEDs representa una sección.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola aficionado . bueno ante todo muchas gracias por la mano


----------



## nextys (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola Aficionado , mira como dije en un principio yo soy principiante en esto ( aunque algunas mañas me doy ) mira te quería preguntar , ¿ en el circuito ultimo que me pasaste ay una terminal que dice "1hz" como es eso ???  
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola.

1Hz representa el reloj u oscilador (el circuito del 555) que genera los pulsos,que se aplican al 4017.
En el mesaje #14 está el circuito del 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Dic 1, 2011)

hola a todos nuevamente .
ahora traigo una pregunta 
miren yo tengo el esquema de una luz intermitente con un 555 . bueno quisiera poder poner un interruptor o algo para que tenga la opción de ponerlo en modo intermitente o ponerlo en modo fijo (no se si me explico  )
bueno aquí dejo el esquema del 555 y bueno

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Dic 5, 2011)

muchas gracias aficionado , me ayudas mucho     
mira tnego una pregunta mas , con este circuyto yo quiero colgar 100 led's de 5mm pero no puedo por que se me quemaria como tendria que hacer ???


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola.

Qué tipo de LED (color del LED) vas a usar.
El voltaje de la fuente que vas a emplear.

Para que el circuito consuma menos corriente conecta los LED en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Dic 5, 2011)

hola 
bueno ponele que le voy a usar led de 5mm violeta 
y tendría que ir conectado a la batería del auto 
y si los pongo en serie pero el transistor se me quema :/


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola.

Si el transistor se quema, se apagan los LED (conectados en paralelo o en serie).
Los LED en paralelo consumen más corriente, por lo tanto, el transistor, deberá de más potencia.

No se puede poner 100 LEDs en serie para un voltaje de 12V.
Tienes que hacer hileras de LEDs en serie que trabajan con 12V, y poner estas hileras (de LEDs en serie), en paralelo. En otras palabras, todas el hileras están conectadas al transistor el Vcc (12V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Dic 5, 2011)

se todos los leds estan conectados en serie pero aun asi se quema el trancistor :/ yo estaba pensando en poner uno de mas potencia  , pero cual ???

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola.

La potencia la determina la corriente que consume el circuito.

Por ejemplo, 100 LEDs en paralelo, consumen 100 (Leds) x 20mA = 2000mA = 2A
Si haces una hilera de tres LEDs en serie. Eso quiere decir que 100 (Leds)  / 3 = 33 hileras de LEDs.
Como cada hilera consume 20mA, es decir, 20mA x 33 = 660mA = 0.6A.

En serie basta con un BD135 ó equivalente.
En paralelo TIP 41 ó equivalente .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nextys (Dic 14, 2011)

hola 
vuelvo otra vez con otra consulta . para poder colgar 100 led de un 555 hice esto le conecte un rele con un bc548 bc548 y así le podre conectar barios leds pero nose si el circuito esta mal o es el livewire 
porfavor ayuda ..


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola nextys

A ver pruebalo así.
Ajusta también el valor las resistencias del 555 para que se vea mejor el parpadeo en todo el rango del potenciometro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola @nextys
Mira, la verdad no le veo mucho de utilidad el colocar el rele para la activacion del parpadeo de los leds. Estos comunmente van directamente al transistor de corriente puesto que los tranasistores trabajan con una frecuencia que es practica a la hora de enencer y apagar.
saludos!!
PD: este es mi mensaje n°300


----------



## nextys (Dic 16, 2011)

tenes razon en eso pero yo le pongo unrele para poder colgar 200 leds , mpor que si lo dejaria al transistor solo, se quemaria 


y felicitaciones por tu comentaria nº 300


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola.

Usa 4 transistores o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hay transistores que usan alta potencia para suministrar la corriente necesaria para los leds que quieres implementar. Pero si te sale mas economico usar el relé, es mejor usarlo , pero realmente nose la eficiencia del rele para usarlo en un parpadeo.
PD: gracias por lo del mensaje


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2011)

yo muchisimas veees los leo y veo que le tienen recelo a los reles, y se tiran siempre a lso transistores.

no voy a mencionar las ventajas de los semiconductores, que uds. las conocen, asi que me ire a el rele:

un rele puede durar muchos años oscilando , para dar un ejemplo en un semaforo de un garage que tiene mucho uso  (mas de 100 autos) , sin problemas.
un rele no se calienta, no tiene una potencia a disipar .
un rele es gigante a la hora de soportar cortocircuitos comparado con un transistor o un triac .
le ponen pegas a el rele cuando tiene que oscilar (siempre hablamos de baja frecuencia  claro esta y de que maneje una corriente alta, como para que valga la pena) .
pero les aconsejo a que se animen y lo usen, y vean que durara muchisimo , pero muchisimo mas de lo que uds se imaginan .

un saludo


----------

